# Has anyone got pregnant real soon after a c section?



## nutnut33

Hi
My period is late and I have a feeling that I am pregnant again!!! I have a 14 week old little boy already.... I was planning to have another child but not so soon!!! I was taking the pill but it was making me bleed really heavy and most of the time using other contraceptives. The guidelines for getting pregnant after a c section is to wait a year.... I am hoping that I am just a bit late but am usually spot on every 4 weeks. Any advice from anyone that has been in the same situation would be much appreciated.....:dohh:


----------



## Hevz

My friend got pregnant 3 months after a c-section....she had another c-section as she had some problems. 2nd baby's birthday is a week before 1st baby's birthday:rofl:. All was fine:happydance:


Good luck, whatever the result of your test:hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I got pregnant 6 months after my section and I had to have another but that's because I have diabetes and other complications.

There is no guideline to wait a year hun. Your phyiscal scars etc from a section are healed after 6 weeks! So I say if you are pregnant, congrats and be happy!!


----------



## KandKsMama

I got pg 4 months after and my girls are 13 months, 2 days apart. I had no problems, they do say the rate of m/c is something 50% higher, but I think they have no choice but to tell you that and I have not known anyone to lose a baby due to getting pg so soon after a c-section. I will say though upon delivery of our second baby my doctor told me that my uterus was very thin and explained why I went into PTL. I'd say if you are pg again make sure they keep an eye on your uterus and make sure at any sign of a contraction to call your doctor. I thought mine were nothing and very far apart and turns out they were only 2-3 minutes apart and they had to stop my labor.


----------



## nutnut33

Well I done a pregnancy test on Saturday and it came back negative. But I was due on Saturday so am not sure whether its just not worked because it was too early!!!!! If I am pregnant, I will have to have another c-section as I have a heart shaped uterus, which was discovered at the birth of my first child after a failed induction as had to have a c section with him. Was told that maybe because of the shape of my uterus I cannot go into labour naturally, harder for the womb to contract with a heart shaped uterus. So this will be my third c section!! Am going to wait until maybe Thurs and if no sign of my period, will do another test. Am worried how I will cope with 2 kids so close in age... Am getting grey hair just thinking about it!!!


----------



## Hevz

To be honest almost everyone I know has a pregnancy scare a few weeks/months after giving birth...even if they're using contraception. I think you're sooooooooo used to being pregnant that it's hard to believe you're not pregnant anymore.

If your period is late and the test is negative then because of the sensitivity of the tests nowadays the likelihood is that you're not pregnant so stop fretting so much chick:hugs:


----------



## nutnut33

Well it does turn out that the pregnancy test was correct as my period has arrived today.... In some ways was a bit disappointed lol (I must be mad!) but then again its for the best dont fancy having 2 children in the space of a year!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad its worked out xxx


----------

